# Phragmipedium Elfin's Jubilation



## Erythrone (Oct 24, 2015)

Phragmipedium Elfin's Jubilation (Michel Tremblay 'Purple Gem' x Memoria Dick Clement 'Pittfords' AM/AOS). Another cross from Jean-Pierre Faust. I got this plant 2 years ago as a seedling and it has been the first of the cross to bloom. The plant now begin its second blooming (second stalk).Very vigorous grower.



Phragmipedium Elfin’s Jubilation web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Phragmipedium Elfin’s Jubilation (Michel Tremblay ‘Purple Gem’ x Memoria Dick Clement ‘Pittfords’ AM AOS) web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## TDT (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh I really love this one! Wonderful color, and shape!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 24, 2015)

The shape on this is what I like the most. And it doesn't look too terribly large.


----------



## JasonG (Oct 24, 2015)

Haven't seen one of these before, very nice!


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2015)

Another serious beauty. Very nice!


----------



## Carkin (Oct 24, 2015)

Lovely!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2015)

Very lovely color.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 24, 2015)

Will it hold multiple flowers?


----------



## abax (Oct 24, 2015)

What marvelous color! The shape is just on to perfect.
You're such a good Phrag. grower that I aspire to grow as
well you someday.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids! I have to get mine under lights I think..


----------



## trdyl (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow! Just wonderful.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 25, 2015)

very nice!
David


----------



## Achamore (Oct 25, 2015)

Great cross. Pardon my ignorance, but who / where is Jean-Pierre Faust..?


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 25, 2015)

Achamore said:


> Great cross. Pardon my ignorance, but who / where is Jean-Pierre Faust..?




J-P is Phrag Plus


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 25, 2015)

:smitten:


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 25, 2015)

mrhappyrotter said:


> The shape on this is what I like the most. And it doesn't look too terribly large.



Well... I suspect it could be as large as my oldest Jason Fischer but that it it will grow quickly...


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 25, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Will it hold multiple flowers?



I don't know... It is still a young plant. We'll see later!


----------



## Clark (Oct 25, 2015)

Really very nice.
You stepped in something when you got this.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2015)

Achamore said:


> Great cross. Pardon my ignorance, but who / where is Jean-Pierre Faust..?



He currently lives in the Arctic area of Eastern Canada but is contemplating the Carribean lifestyle!


----------



## eteson (Oct 26, 2015)

Great cross!
Can you imagine a tropical greenhouse under 4 ft of snow? I need to visit him, hopefully in winter!


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 26, 2015)

Like this?oke:






My Place btw.


----------



## eteson (Oct 26, 2015)

You guys are so brave!
You need to be a really good grower to be able of flower orchids in such conditions... :clap: :clap:


----------



## Secundino (Oct 26, 2015)

No doubt about that - though it looks like last year's snow ... !

And yes, a wonderful bloom!


----------



## e-spice (Oct 26, 2015)

Very nice and great photography as usual.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 26, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Like this?oke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like mine too!oke:


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm cold.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2015)

Such bleak landscapes, warmed slightly by a touch of light. Nice.


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 27, 2015)

Actually two years old Picture (Feb. 2013), but quite typical.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 12, 2016)

Well. An Elfin's Jubilation and a few other noteworthy ohrags go a long way towards warming those cold nights and bleak days.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice


Elmer Nj


----------



## e-spice (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2016)

We are having asbestos abatement in my apartment next week. so in preparation I have to stay home. Is anyone going to the Orchidphiles du Montreal show who can pick up some plants from JP for me?


----------

